# Hello



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi

Finally I found the way to your forum.
I'm a breeder from Switzerland, breeding since 2007.

Looking forward to have nice and interesting conversation about mouse breeding.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------

